# My take on the 566, 585 Optimum, 595 Ultra and...



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

So today I rode all of the bikes mentioned in the title. 

First I wanna preface this by saying I'm a casual rider, 5' 9", 155lbs. 18-20mph average pace (on a flat road, after 3 advil, spaghetti for lunch, a Pepsi and a foot/leg massage from the wife the nite before). 

I have an '08 555, that I really like, but I feel a little strectched out even with a shorty 80mm stem and the seat almost all the way forward. I have long legs, short torso and average arms. I have been thinking that the Optimum geometry might be a better fit for me, plus it's a 585 not the "lowly" 555.

Also let me say that the guys at Bothell Ski and Bike near Seattle are awesome!!!! They treated me like royalty the whole day. They had a rep bring in an 09 585 Opti. and built it up for me to test. 
Let me just say the all these bikes are better looking in person. All the bikes, sans the 566, had the same Krsyium SL ( or ES) wheelset. The 566 had Fulcrum 7's.
I hop on the 585 and can tell there is @ -2 lb difference from my bike. I do notice I can feel the road a little more however. The reach is almost right, even with a 120mm stem. The tubes on the 585 are surprisingly skinny compared to the rest of the line. I like the bike fit, but thought it would be smoother. 
Next I take out a 566. This rides similar to my 555, sans the more upright geometry. I feel less road, but it still feels solid and nimble, and can tell it's close to my bikes weight at 17.34lbs. I like it, but not enough to give up my 555. 
Then the owner says take mine out. His is a 595 Ultra built up with Sram Red. 
I couldn't believe it! It felt like I was floating over the pavement. I was thinking, "where is all this harsh, stiffness that people talk about?" It was so smooth, effortless, and comfortable. It did have carbon bars where-as the others had aluminum, so I don't know if that had anything to do with it, but the whole bike felt silky smooth. 
I was planning on the 585 feeling that way and the 595 riding the way the 585 rode, but no. 
I also rode a Pinarello FP-3 that was nice, but had none of the snappines or nimble feel of the Look bikes. 

So I guess, I am at a cross-roads. I like the fit of the 585, but the ride is not as smooth as my 555 or the 566 or even 595 for that matter, which is a total shock to me. It is almost two pounds lighter, which is nice, but I don't know if that is worth the price difference if I'm not head over heels for it. I can't afford a 595 and wouldn't want to mess with an integrated seat post anyway, so that's out. I also don't think the 566 is worth the small differences from mine. 

If you've made it to here, thanks for reading. Again it's not the gospel, just one guys opinion.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Were the tires and tire pressures the same on the 585 and 595?
I have both and can discern little difference in ride comfort though I do weigh a good bit more than you. 
When I put a set of Michelin Pro Race 3s on the 585 it actually rode smoother than the 595 with Pro Race 2s.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

agree with Pennstater. try the your 555 and the 585 with the same wheel set and tires. I would use your 555 wheel set and tires and switch saddles also if the 585 has a different saddle. then let us know the test results.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

You know I did think about that. He pumped the tires on all the bikes I rode, so I'm sure they were close. However he keeps his 595 on the floor in case someone wants it, and I can't remember if he "topped them off" but they didn't feel low. He had Schwalbe (sp?) on the 595 and I think Hutchinsons (don't remember the model) on the 585. I'm running Conti 4000S. 

Do either of you have the Optimum?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I have the 595 Origin and the standard 585 - not the Optimum and not the Ultra. 

Both are fitted with the same aluminum bars. I do use a gel pad under the handlebar tape. If you were feeling it in the handlebars that could be a difference because they do have different forks. 

Also that was a good point about different saddles because the ISP on the 595 probably dampens vibration more than the 585 seat post. I have a Fizik Aliante saddle with some padding on the 585 that must provide some dampening.

I have never been on a 555 so I can't compare.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

I think the biggest difference that you can perceive are the wheelsets. Just swap out your wheels on your 555 and it will ride differently..I guarantee. So the best thing to do to get a better controlled test would be to use the wheelset from your 555 if possible and retest those bikes. That will eliminated differences in tire and tire pressure. I have a pair of Kysriums and they are so stiff that they make my carbon bike ride harsher than my aluminum rain bike. 
Swapping out saddles would be a pain and I don't think you would really notice a difference on a short test ride. I once swapped out seatposts (carbon vs. aluminum) and couldn't really tell a difference other than the coolness factor. 
That's great that you found a good bike shop that is willing to work with you. Let us know what you end up doing!

Good luck.


----------



## jiggerjake (Oct 23, 2008)

Maximum7,what size Optimum did you demo? My LBS is having their rep bring one in for me to ride.-I'm guessing not for a few weeks yet due to the cold,ice,snow,etc. here in PA..Anyway I'm in the same situation being 6' w/36"measured inseam,short torso,avg arm lenght.I don't know if I should have him bring in a L or XL? At 183lb.should I be concerned about flex in the BB or rear triangle?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for your input! 

The wheelsets were the same on all the bikes. Krysium SL's. So it would have to be the rubber and the tire pressure he put in. I could "feel the road" on the handlebars and on the saddle. It wasn't a big difference, but enough for me to take notice. I think on the 595 he had the red elastomer and if I'm correct that is the most compliant? I forgot about that. 

I demo'd a Med. I think my measuered inseam, sit-bone to floor is 33..? According to my last fit chart, my saddle height is 76.5 to center. I don't know what to tell you. C-40 is pretty good at that. If only my 555 had a shorter top tube, I wouldn't care about the taller head tube that the Opti. adds. 



> At 183lb.should I be concerned about flex in the BB or rear triangle?


This should answer your question...


> The morning of the 2008 Paris-Roubaix brought surprisingly pleasant conditions and so the specially dedicated mud machines often used for the Hell of the North weren’t entirely necessary.
> 
> Even so, Thor Hushovd set off from Compiègne aboard a Look 585 Origin instead of his usual 595.
> 
> According to head mechanic Pascal Ridel, the swap wasn’t made for any durability or strength reasons; it was strictly a question of comfort. “It’s a little smoother than the 595,” he said


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Bothell*

I recently dealt with them also and had a very positive experience. I was looking to replace my 555 with the 566 because I thought it was more upright, smoother, and had Rival parts. Instead I got a last years Scott Addict and a great deal! Now I can ride both until I gotta sell one.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I rode my other half's 585 opt which was fitted with Oval's R900 Carbon Fkit & Campa's Neutrons and it was super smooth. I also think you will feel a huge leap in cornering and handling performance due to stem size - anything under 110-100 will have an adverse effect as frames are not designed to be fitted with short stems.


----------



## jknapp (Jul 24, 2008)

I rode a 585, 586, and 595 this summer and thought the 595 was the best all around bike. It did not feel harsh one bit, I do push 180 though.

All I had was the money for a 585 ultra, but found a great deal on an 08 595 pro team which I am now the proud owner of!

Rock


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I test rode the 585 again. I didn't get a chance to put my wheels and seat on. 
The one thing that I am not really liking is the feeling of being higher in the front. It's like I feel like I'm slightly riding up-hill all the time. Does anybody else who has an Optimum, feel this? It's like I feel the bike is up and out in front of me instead of under me. Can it be "fixed" with lesser rise stem? I think the stem is just a typical Ritchey 6 degree rise. The seat height is the same height as was on my 555. Will it always feel like this because of the taller head tube, or can you negate it with a different stem?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

The optimum geometry has a shorter top tube, which fits you, and longer HT, which doesn't as its over 1 cm higher than norm so all you need to do is replicate the saddle to bar drop that you are used to. First find out your preferred saddle to bar drop but measuring from top of saddle to ground and top of bars to ground on your existing bike (assuming you are happy with saddle to bar drop) - the difference between the two will be the number you are looking for - then make same measurement on the look bike and figure out the difference. You have two adjustment possibilities a) removing spacers from under the stem) & b) using a different rise stem - e.g. if you switch from a standard 84 to 73 stem your bars will drop between 1 - 1.5 depending on stem length. So you should be able to drop your bar height by around 10 - 40 mm.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, I've owned a 585 Optimum for a couple months now. 
It fits me a lot better than my 555 and I am very happy with it. 
Everything is the same on it sans the stem, but it feels more immediate than the 555. 
I can feel the road a tiny bit more and I think it's because it is stiffer...? On the 555 you felt like you were riding a bike. On the 585, it feels like your pedaling a stick. Not saying it rides like a stick, it just feels "thinner" and almost as if you can go faster with the same effort. 


I will say that the 555 was a smoother/softer ride, and I realize that it was a damn good bike even if it was entry level. It will be greatly missed. 
I was also alot faster on the 555....Here's a pic of me getting creamed by my 6yr. old on the 585...


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the great pic, that gave me a good laugh. I am looking at getting a used 06 555 and have been just trying to figure out sizing. I am a hair under 5' 10" with about a 32" inseam and I guessing a 53cm would be the one.


----------



## barrykm (Jan 31, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> Well, I've owned a 585 Optimum for a couple months now.
> It fits me a lot better than my 555 and I am very happy with it.
> Everything is the same on it sans the stem, but it feels more immediate than the 555.
> I can feel the road a tiny bit more and I think it's because it is stiffer...? On the 555 you felt like you were riding a bike. On the 585, it feels like your pedaling a stick. Not saying it rides like a stick, it just feels "thinner" and almost as if you can go faster with the same effort.
> ...


Delightful pic..! :smile5:


----------

